# Wisp



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Was thinking about heading up there tomorrow.....How are the conditions, and are there any parks open yet?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

i went a couple weeks ago & it was alright. the park was open, but i only rode by & don't remember what was in it. i think it had a c-box & a couple rails & a picnic table & a jump.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

For the time and money you should go to springs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

i would agree. although, it was january 1st when i went & packed with vacationing families, it was reeeeally annoying trying to ride with all the skiers that were there. they just kept cutting back & forth across the trail...you duck left & try to swing around, they go left, you duck right, they go right. 

aside from the skiers, i do like the trails better at wisp because they don't go just straight down & it takes a bit of time to get down some of them.

but seven springs gets a lot more natty snow than wisp does. and they have boxes of tissues to wipe your nose at the smaller lifts :thumbsup:


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Also once Springs opens up thier North Face Park it is freaking incredible. But your right in the respect that alot of Springs trails do just go straight down the face of the mountain but I still have more fun at Springs than Wisp. Just my opinion.


----------

